# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best joint pain supplement

## jc95605

I just wanted to get your guys' opinion on which joint pain supplement you like/worked the best. Not including omegas. I'm thinking about switching joint supplements, just wanted to get some input. Thanks

----------


## Machdiesel

Cissus, end of story. Either Primaforce or USP labs super cissus. 2 caps in morning and 2 caps at night

----------


## jc95605

thanks for your input machdiesel. anyone else?

----------


## JBarron

Orange Triad multi vitamin has a join supplement in it. I will probably purchase Orange Triad when I run out of my Animal Pak to try it out.

----------


## BigBuck6

I have tried most joint supplements out there and even mixed some together, my best results came from Universal's Animal Flex. I don't know why, it just seems to work...

----------


## cherrydrpepper

> Cissus, end of story. Either Primaforce or USP labs super cissus. 2 caps in morning and 2 caps at night


Cissus Quadrularus . Never used. Heard from someone I trust he actually had noticeable results out of it. 

I personally am on a lot of vitamins but off the top of my head glucosamine chondroitin and omega 3s like fish oil and krill oil that are supposed to help the joints.

----------


## AdamGH

Cissus is the way to go. Get whatever brand you want. I buy the bulk powder from Prima Force in case it matters.  :Smilie:  I am still experimenting with dosing amounts, but 4-6 grams a day seems to be perfect so far. I am basically joint pain free and it has been wonderful!

----------


## Dog-Slime

Hmm odd that most everyone seems to love cissus for joint pain but it did nothing for mine. I use Orange triad, costs about the same as most combo (glucosamine/chondrioton/msm) joint products but also has a very good supply of vitamins and antioxidants. Make sure you take this product after eating food tho as it can make the stomach upset otherwise.

----------


## BigBuck6

animal flex

----------


## nk92mi

i tried the cissuss from USP and didnt notice any difference. was taking 9 capsules a day. i wish there was something out there that really worked.

----------


## Times Roman

had my first injection of hyuarlonic acid (how do you spell????) yesterday. So far, so good......... next week, I'll get both knees done, not just the left.

----------


## BgMc31

Hey Times, have you tried the SynVisc injections? I got mine in August and they've worked wonders!

----------


## BigBuck6

> Hey Times, have you tried the SynVisc injections? I got mine in August and they've worked wonders!


I work with athletes in sports medicine while in grad school and while this is very effective in some, the percentage is small and we have virtually stopped using it.

----------


## Times Roman

> Hey Times, have you tried the SynVisc injections? I got mine in August and they've worked wonders!


this is the single injection knee therapy? No, haven't tried it. Kaiser doesn't cover it, only the injection therapy that takes three weeks.

But it's been since November since my last therapy, and I am very happy with it. I will definately go this route again.

Since this post, I've also been taking oral HA powder (same stuff they inject in the knee) with mixed results. I may not go this route again (oral)

I have been taking the MSM for 14 years now, and will continue to take it forever...

----------


## BrandonMBW2

Agreed with Animal Flex. Very good product, and very cheap if you find it on the right site. I paid 17 bucks a few times for a can.

----------


## lovbyts

Animal Flex looks good because it has a little bit of everything in it for joints.
GINGER ROOT
FLAXSEED OIL
GLUCOSAMINE 
Shark Cartilage
Chondroitin Sulfate
Gelatin 
Glycerine
MSM
Zinc
Vit E
and a few other thing. Only thing missing is the Super Cissus.

Well it looks like Im taking most everything above listed including the Super Cissus for the last few weeks hoping it will help with joint pain.

----------


## UnderTheRose

> Orange Triad multi vitamin has a join supplement in it. I will probably purchase Orange Triad when I run out of my Animal Pak to try it out.


I have to agree...Orange Triad has a full dose of Glucosamine Sulfate, Chondroitin Sulfate and MSM...Ive been taking it for years on and off. Each bottle has 45 servings too.

However, Betancourt Nutrition has a new product out called Phosflex, check out its ingredient profile...I just started using so i cant comment...

Details
Strength, Muscularity, & Joint Support. 1,3-1,6-Beta-D-Glucan For Stronger Bones. Support Creatine & Glucose Levels- Zero Loading! 5000mg Creatine. Increase Glut-4 Translocation for Carbohydrate Use. 2000mg Chondroitin Sulfate & Glucosamine HCL. L-Leucine Nitrate. Joints: Joint Support Complex. Muscle: 3-Energy Creatine Complex. Insulin : Insulin Fuel Support Complex. Betancourt Nutrition proudly introduces the new Phosflex Creatine for athletes at the highest level of competition. Your muscles are not the only thing undergoing immense pressure when you?re at the gym; your connective tissues must also bear the load as you tear through every set. Most products only focus on boosting performance or increasing muscle mass, but how many times have your ailing joints hold you back at the gym? Whether you?re a beginner or advanced, now Phosflex is the only creatine formula designed by the physiologists at Betancourt Nutrition to simultaneously provide muscle glycogen replenishment, joint support, and unmatched increases in strength and muscle mass. Only PHOSFLEX? contains: 3-Energy Creatine Complex: Creatine Monohydrate is the most studied and proven form of creatine. It supports ATP re-synthesis by increasing muscle levels of phosphocreatine. The addition of di-creatine malate and creatine alpha-ketoglutarate to PHOSFLEX? takes ATP re-synthesis to another level ?three levels, in fact. While creatine increases muscle phosphocreatine levels, malate and alpha-ketoglutarate support the function of the tricarboxylic acid (TCA) cycle, a metabolic pathway involved in the re-synthesis of ATP. Glucose Polymers: GPs are possibly the fastest-acting, purest way to deliver glucose to your body. They can be digested and absorbed very quickly, making them ideal for fast recovery of glycogen levels post-workout. Waxy Maize: Derived from corn, WM is a slowly digesting, low-GI carb. It raises blood glucose levels gradually, which means that they come down gradually, too. This makes WM ideal for long, heavy workouts and individuals who have experienced sugar ?crashes? with other carbs. Leucine Nitrate: The branched-chain amino acid (BCAA) leucine turns on ?switches? inside your muscle cells that allow rates of muscle protein synthesis to increase after resistance exercise. The nitrate attached to leucine can be converted into nitric oxide (NO), a potent vasodilator and regulator of muscle blood flow. Banaba Leaf Powder Extract: Banaba (Lagerstroemia speciosa) contains corosolic acid (CA), a pentacyclic triterpene that supports glucose levels in the healthy range. Though its mechanism of action is unclear, studies suggest that it can increase glucose uptake in muscle cells, thereby supporting recovery. CA has even been shown to have anabolic (building) effects on bone. (1,3)(1,6) Beta-D-Glucan Powder: BDG is a naturally-occurring insoluble carbohydrate. Animal studies suggest that BDG is a potent immune system modulator that may reduce inflammation, a common symptom of heavy training. Glycerol Monostearate: Inside the body, GM releases glycerol. Glycerol is hydroscopic, which means that it draws water around itself. When glycerol accumulates inside muscle and joint tissues, it hydrates and volumizes them, which provides hydraulic support. L-Tyrosine: Tyrosine is a precursor to neurotransmitters involved in the regulation of mood. Supplementation with tyrosine appears to be most helpful under conditions of mental stress. Potassium Bicarbonate: PB supplies the essential electrolyte potassium and helps buffer acid produced in muscle during high-intensity exercise.

Directions
Phosflex is the ?World?s First Flexible Creatine Drink Mix? which features a Joint Support, Insulin, and Muscle Volumizing Complex making it perfect for use pre, during or post workout. No loading phase is required thanks to its advanced 3-Energy Creatine Complex featuring Di-Creatine Malate which is responsible for minimizing water retention and increasing energy production from the powerhouse centers of your muscle cells (the mitochondria). However, to maintain elevated creatine levels, Phosflex can be stacked with Creatine Micro Chewies on non-training days. If you choose to take creatine daily, continue for 6 weeks before discontinuing use for 2 weeks and then repeating. Continuous cycling of Phosflex is recommended to enhance recovery, strength, maximizing glycogen levels, and promote joint health. For regular use, mix 1 scoop (45g) mixed with 8 oz. of water or more based on your desired preference for consistency. Consume pre, during, or post-workout on training days; Phosflex can be consumed 30 minutes prior to exercise when combined with Recelerator for non-stimulant performance enhancement. Phosflex can also be taken within 1 hour post-exercise to restore glycogen levels when combined with Androrush (pre-workout), and Recelerator (post-workout) for maximum gains in performance, size and recovery.

Warnings
See the advice of a health care practitioner before use. Not suggested for use by children under the age of 18 or in people who have been diagnosed with hypertension, kidney disease, liver disease, metabolic syndrome, diabetes, neoplastic condition such as cancer, or thalassemia. DO not use if pregnant or nursing. Contains: Shellfish (Shrimp, Crab)

Nutrition Facts
Serving Size 1 Scoop
Servings Per Container 25

Amount Per Serving

Serving % DV
Calories 200 10%

Calories from Fat 45 -

Total Fat 5 g 8%

Saturated Fat 0 g 0%

Cholesterol 0 g 0%

Sodium 0 g 0%

Total Carbohydrate 30 g 8%

Sugars 0 g -

Protein 0 g 0%

Phosflex Blend 45,000 mg -


Proprietary Blends

Phosflex Blend
Insuline Support Complex: Glucose Polymers, Waxy Maize L-Leucine Nitrate, Banaba Extract (std. to 1% corosolic acid) (Lagerstroemia speciosa) (leaf). Bicarbonate and Muscle Volumzing Complex: Glycerol Monostearate, L-Tyrosine, Potassium Bicarbonate. 3-Energy Creatine Complex: Creatine Monohydrate, DI-Creatine Malate, L-Creatine AKG (Alpha-Ketoglutarate). Joint Support Complex: Glucosamine HCl, Chondroitin Sulfate (1,3)-(1,6)-B-D-Glucan

----------


## choker28

> i tried the cissuss from USP and didnt notice any difference. was taking 9 capsules a day. i wish there was something out there that really worked.


same here was on super cissuss rx for over a month same dose as you did absolutely nothing for me

----------


## Bonaparte

> same here was on super cissuss rx for over a month same dose as you did absolutely nothing for me


Based on a bunch of reported anectdotal evidence, the low % extracts (like the cheap bulk ones) are better for joint relief, whereas the higher % exctracts (like Super Cissus and Primaforce) are best for lowering costisol.

So you'd probably have better luck shoveling 5+ grams daily of the cheap bulk powders.

----------


## Bryan2

> Hmm odd that most everyone seems to love cissus for joint pain but it did nothing for mine. I use Orange triad, costs about the same as most combo (glucosamine/chondrioton/msm) joint products but also has a very good supply of vitamins and antioxidants. Make sure you take this product after eating food tho as it can make the stomach upset otherwise.


Stick with this everyone Ive tried it all and this is the best

downside is it takes around 4 weeks of continual use to start kicking in

And nothing is a cure but this helps with the shooting pains

----------


## Armykid93

Does orange triad has shellfish in it and if so can someone tell me one that dosent have shellfish because generic glucosamine worked great for me till I developed the allergy I have, now I can figure out what to use.

----------


## Armykid93

cant*

----------


## Times Roman

I'm checking in and reporting back on the knee injections.
I was more or less pain free for about 10 months, not the year I was hoping. Had the injections again this September. Once again, most symptoms have abated.

Additionally, I take
MSM - 5gms/day
Oral Hyuarlonic Acid powder - about a gram a day

for an old bull that was supposed to have knees replaced in the next few years, i sure seem to be extending how long I can keep my "god given" knees!

----------


## RotorHead

how many pills does a dose of the animal flex contain? im gonna try this.

----------


## Gsxr84

I buy the best Fish oils product at my local supplement store and it fixes my joints real good i find. Other thing i use is Coral Calcium i find it helps

----------


## Swifto

Cissus.

----------


## rissinite

Super Cissus Rx by USPLabs worked great for me. Take the increased dosage recommended on the bottle. I even noticed a slight increase in strength while taking this alone. This product ranks up there as one of my favorites. Definitely not a waste of money

----------


## empireants901

> animal flex


This, I have major joint problems and this has helped me a ton

----------


## Vettester

It looks like I need to try Cissus.

----------


## Lowtest85

About time i had some cissus in my supp stack also i see!

----------


## Kk570h

Would this be good to use for WINSTROL joint therapy also?

----------


## optionsdude

I have had knee pain pretty steadily for about the last 2 years. I have had meniscus surgery on both one in 2004 and the other in 2001. I added MSM about 2 months ago and I noticed about 2 weeks ago that my kne pain had been getting better. The MSM is the only thing I can think of that I have added recently. I tried cissus for 3-4 months with no noticed improvement. I'm sticking with the MSM.

----------


## Optima25

Nothing works better than Wobenzym P. It is a mix of enzymes. Mainly bromelain.

----------


## RotorHead

> Nothing works better than Wobenzym P. It is a mix of enzymes. Mainly bromelain.


Never heard of it.

----------


## PumpMasterFlex

Glucosamine is cheap. It's what my mother gives her dogs. Seems to be helping the old and fat one.

----------


## testfeind123

> I have tried most joint supplements out there and even mixed some together, my best results came from Universal's Animal Flex. I don't know why, it just seems to work...


I second animal flex!! Ive got terrible joints. Four knee surgeries dislocated elbow and achey ahoulders and wrists so can definitely voich for animal flex. Ive hear some people say its underdosed but works wonders for me along side hig dose fish oil

----------


## Van Suka

I like to take 6g of fish oils/day. Seems to work for me.

----------


## dj erk15

I personally think that shark cartilage works just fine.

----------


## mikehjames

Glucosamine is a natural substance found in the body that stimulates cartilage production and inhibits the breakdown of cartilage. Cartilage is a type of connective tissue that covers the ends of bones in joints and enables the bones to move smoothly over one another. Glucosamine levels and cartilage decline with age, which can lead to joint pain and stiffness and osteoarthritis.

----------


## Super-Chump

Hey mate

I was taking 5gm of MSM for the last few months and all my pre-existing joint problems vanished (even when I was doing heavier sets). Keep in mind though that I'm only 23. For the last two weeks I've stopped taking it (because I ran out) and my old problems are definitely back. Not sure if its 'the best' but it definitely worked, well for me anyway. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## boxingfan30

5-8 grams of MSM per day.

----------


## Brazensol

I tried MSM for the first time tonight. Not sure if they all taste the same but I added 5 grams to my protein shake and it tasted like I added powdered aspirin to it. It has that same type of bitter taste. Anyone else taste this? If yes, do you have a good way to cover it up?

----------


## WMSuperSport

I took a bottle of shark cartiladge over the course of maybe 3+ weeks. Didn't do anything for me. Sure could use some help for my knees, back, elbows and some tendons.

If there was something out there that worked, it would be a life changing miracle, so I'll keep researching and trying things.

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------

